# Name for a handyman company



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

and you can use a candy cane as part of your logo. Rhyming candy cane with handy cain helps the name be more memorable. For many it will be too subtle to realize the association but it will serve as a subconscious memory tool.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

That is a pretty good name. Better than the alternative of Cain & Abel.:wink: Good mnemonic suggestion as well nap.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

How about 'Cain is Able'? I also like HandyCain.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

How about “Tim Cain is licensed Bonded and Insured”.


----------



## timcain (Dec 29, 2010)

I actually thought about that one but thought the whole Cain murdering Able thing might not go over so well! Thanks for the suggestion though seems Im on the right track.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Windows said:


> How about 'Cain is Able'?


Haha! Nice!


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Call me old fashioned... I like "Tim Cain". People will remember your name that way.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Cain't do Better!

Cain Do!

Dandy Cain

HurryCain

Tim's Tools

Tim the Tool(guy) Probable legal issues with "Toolman".

probably more....

DM


----------



## timcain (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow thanks alot of good suggestions here. For the most part Id say 8 out of 10 people like HandyCain. One website I went on said that if people always were professional when it came to names you would never have google or twitter or virgin airlines. I love the name Tim the toolman but your probally right about the legal issues!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I like HandyCain......anything is better than using your initials like so many businesses do. T & C Services, L & N Clothing, A & B Restoration.......names like that get lost in the shuffle in my opinion.


----------



## mrs. c (Dec 29, 2010)

*names*



timcain said:


> ive been kicking around a company name for awhile and ive got mixed response from my friends and family. Need some opinions. My name is tim cain and ive been thinking about the name handycain for my business. Some people like it some people say its to silly. I like the way it looks i like that its easy to remember and find but it does sound silly. Any advice?


 cain construction.... Let cain take away your pain!


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

I like it, think i'd go with "handycain's home improvement services"

"handycain Handyman service"

something along those lines, I think it works.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

I dont think a name matters much in construction because handymen are a dime a dozen. what matters is the quality of work and relationship you have with each client. 

If you want a name that works go with Christian loves god handyman. 

People will hire you just because you say you are a christian and you love god.


----------



## chrisBC (Dec 28, 2010)

yeah IF you are religious and prepared to spend time talking about god with religious customers...

Better image than "satan's choice handyman services" though, i'll say that

:thumbup:

i agree though, the most important thing that will keep your business going is quality work and communication/relationship with customers, make sure you charge enogh to maintain a business with overhead, etc. Carry insurance and whatnot.


----------



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

Another thing, if you want to get more work. try going to some networking groups like bni. remember though even though you are a "handyman" sometimes it helps if you have the proper licensing such as electrical if you plan on doing that and plumbing. otherwise things can backfire on you down the road by whatever wierd means can come up.


----------

